# Apache 2.0 und SSL



## trillitium (18. Januar 2004)

hallo zusammen,
wie bekomme  ich unter apache 2.0 ssl zum laufen, openssl ist installiert aber was zum teufel muß ich denn jetzt noch konfigurieren damit das ganze läuft......?
hier im forum habe ich auch keine antwort gefunden und aus dem howto werde ich nicht so recht schlau!
in der sysconfig/apache2 steht: NOTE ON MOD_SSL: before you can enable this module, you need a server certificate....
was hat es damit auf sich?
na ja, vielleicht weiß ja jemand rat und kann mir verraten wie ich doch noch ssl zum laufen bekomme


----------



## Tommy (18. Januar 2004)

Eine SSL Verschlüsselung benötigt ein Zertifikat, welches entsprechende Firmen dir zur Verfügung stellen. Dieses Zertifikat gilt nur für deine Domain und keiner anderen Domain.

Die Preise schwanken dabei und können bis ohne Probleme bis zu 300$ sein.


----------



## trillitium (19. Januar 2004)

*Apache 2.0 SSL*

na ja, hört sich ein bisschen teuer an und kaufen ist auch nicht gleich nötig oder
ok, ich habe mal ein test-zertifikat erstellt was ja wie ich nun gelesen habe die grundvoraussetzung für ssl ist (zumindest mal bei apache 2.0).
doch wie geht es nun weiter...........?
was muß ich den nun noch konfigurieren (und wo?) damit mein apache auf eine https anfrage auf port 443 reagiert


----------

